# Samsung Flat Panel Repair



## SuperDave (May 12, 2010)

What model TV was it? I have the 6000 series 55'' LED-TV... Good info!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

And if there is not some other defect causing this capacitor to fail [high ripple current, overvoltage], then congrats!


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a 40" LCD Samsung t.v. that I presume to be a loss? The screen was hit and now there is just red and green lines that run through it. I'm assuming there is no fix and if there was it will cost as much as a new t.v.?


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

With a cracked screen I would pull the guts and sell them on ebay. Some one will need them. dorf dude...


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Typically speaking, if the screen gets broken (LCD, LED or Plasma) it is far cheaper to replace the set, compared to replacing the screen. There are a few exceptions, but very few.


----------

